# [SOLVED] LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED



## jragster

I have a WD, My Book, 2 TB, External Drive that I put a password on. I backed up some info on it before i disconnected both of my external drives and did a system recovery back to factory settings. I tried hooking it back up after the recovery and i got this box that popped up saying LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE. O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE. ACCESS IS DENIED. I called WD and they were no help. they pretty much said give up and re-format it, losing everything. I thought maybe the computer not being up to date was interfering with it, so I download all the updates, service pack 2, updated norton, anything to get back how it was, and i'm still getting the same message. every forum i've read says to go into PROPERTIES and change permissions, but when i tried to do that it tells me. ERROR OCCURED WHILE TRYING TO SHARE O. ACCESS IS DENIED. 

is the data lost or is there another way to unlock it?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

Due to Forum rules We cannot help you with Passwords or unlocking your drive. 
Try going to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In* Disk Management*, right click the Partition and choose *Properties/Security/Advanced/Owner* and add your user account as the *Owner* of the drive. If that won't happen then try right clicking and *Changing the Drive Letter or Paths* to a different Drive letter.


----------



## jragster

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

i have the password. its my drive. i put the password in. it says its unlocked, but when i click on it i get the response listed above


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

Did you go into the *Disk Management *and try the suggestions in post #2?


----------



## jragster

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

My Man... You might be the smartest dude I've come across on the net! I've got so much bad directions, its amazing! the fact you just solved that with little information put my mind on pause! thank you sir!


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

You are welcome! I am so glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## niks1001

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

i have the same problem !
when i try to change the drive letter it says the parameter is incorrect!!
someone plzzz help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## spunk.funk

Please do not hijack someone else's thread. Start a new thread as your problem may look similar but might be different. 


> Did you go into the *Disk Management *and try the suggestions in post #2?


----------



## abidimam

*Re: LOCATION IS NOT AVAILABLE O:/ IS NOT ACCESSIBLE ACCESS IS DENIED*

Respected thanx from my heart..the problem is solved..


----------

